

 There are Zero/None/Nil Mass Shootings in Australia - evolve2k
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-12-17/us-urged-to-consider-australia-gun-laws-example/4431262

======
benologist
Martin Bryant? He slaughtered 35 people.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Bryant>

~~~
andrewfelix
Did you read the article?

 _"in the 18 years before the law, Australia suffered 13 mass shootings - but
not one in the 14 years after the law took full effect."_

The laws were introduced as a direct result of the massacre you're referring
to.

------
chrislaco
Sure. On the flip side, since no one has a gun at home, people are not afraid
to rob or invade your house. A ban isn't the answer either.

~~~
a_bonobo
Just yesterday, I had to fend off invading hordes who came to pillage my
house, I wish I had more guns.</sarcasm>

You should try living in a society without guns, you'll quickly realize how
useless these things are.

